# Update on my variabilis tads



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I've been working 60 hour+ weeks so it's been a while since I've posted. My first clutch (eggs laid 12/8) is taking FOREVER to morph but they finally have back legs. My subsequent 2nd, 3rd and 4th clutches are morphing much quicker and many already have back legs. I'm not sure of the average morph time for this species and I'm hesitant to set up a grow out tank just yet.

I'm feeding every other day. I use Genesis Exotics Tadpole bits. I shake some out into the lid and use my finger tip to get a small amount and sprinkle it into their cups. Each of my tadpole cups has a slice of almond leaf, java moss and some anarchis. They share a shelf with some of my nepenthes under a 48'' beamswork 160 x 0.5w 6500K fixture.


----------



## Xan (Jun 4, 2015)

Looking great!


----------



## snotty fox (Aug 1, 2014)

Very nice. Is that a nepenthes on the right corner too? I have been thinking about adding one to my frog room for stray ffs.

Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks good! How has the java moss grown for you? I can't get it to grow if my life depended on it


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

snotty fox said:


> Very nice. Is that a nepenthes on the right corner too? I have been thinking about adding one to my frog room for stray ffs.
> 
> Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk


Those are all nepenthes and a tillandsia in that urchin shell. Sundews and butterworts are much better for fungus gnats, I just have a thing for nepenthes. They help some but the sticky leaved sundews and butterwarts really do a number on them.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

GandalfTheGrey said:


> Looks good! How has the java moss grown for you? I can't get it to grow if my life depended on it


My java moss grows really well. I have it about 16" away from the Beamswork 48" led with 0.5w 6500k leds. I only put a tiny portion of it with some anarchis(elodea) into each cup and both grow well. What started as a golf ball sized clump now fills about 20 cups with some leftover.


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> My java moss grows really well. I have it about 16" away from the Beamswork 48" led with 0.5w 6500k leds. I only put a tiny portion of it with some anarchis(elodea) into each cup and both grow well. What started as a golf ball sized clump now fills about 20 cups with some leftover.


That's awesome! I need my moss to grow like that. What temperature and pH are the cups at?


----------



## snotty fox (Aug 1, 2014)

FrogTim said:


> Those are all nepenthes and a tillandsia in that urchin shell. Sundews and butterworts are much better for fungus gnats, I just have a thing for nepenthes. They help some but the sticky leaved sundews and butterwarts really do a number on them.


Awesome. I actually went and ordered a few CPs last night, motivated by your post. 
Now if I could just get my frogs to breed... Haha

Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

GandalfTheGrey said:


> That's awesome! I need my moss to grow like that. What temperature and pH are the cups at?


The cups in the 10gallon are kept at 72F with an aquarium heater. They sit in a shallow bath of water that also contains the extra java moss and anarchis. I also have cups outside of the tank since I have so many. My room temperature ranges from 65-75F. I have not PHed my water I use RO water from the machine at my grocery store. Each cup has a portion of almond leaf too.



snotty fox said:


> Awesome. I actually went and ordered a few CPs last night, motivated by your post.
> Now if I could just get my frogs to breed... Haha
> 
> Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk


Nice! What did you order? The only thing to take into consideration is that many CP species need a dormancy period.


----------



## snotty fox (Aug 1, 2014)

FrogTim said:


> The cups in the 10gallon are kept at 72F with an aquarium heater. They sit in a shallow bath of water that also contains the extra java moss and anarchis. I also have cups outside of the tank since I have so many. My room temperature ranges from 65-75F. I have not PHed my water I use RO water from the machine at my grocery store. Each cup has a portion of almond leaf too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! What did you order? The only thing to take into consideration is that many CP species need a dormancy period.


I ended up getting a three pack that had two sundews and a nepenthes. My frog room is split between frog tanks, killifish, and a 600w grow light used for bringing up hot peppers and various other veggies. 
Any tips for the CPs?

Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

snotty fox said:


> I ended up getting a three pack that had two sundews and a nepenthes. My frog room is split between frog tanks, killifish, and a 600w grow light used for bringing up hot peppers and various other veggies.
> Any tips for the CPs?
> 
> Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk


Only use RO for the CPs. Keep the sundews wet/sitting in 1/2''-1'' water. Keep the nepenthes moist but never let it sit in water like the sundews. Let it dry out a little more than the sundews but the soild should never be allowed to dry completely.

They both appreciate higher humidity and ocassional misting, but they will adapt to room temps/humidity just fine. 

They also like a LOT of light. Strong light.


----------



## snotty fox (Aug 1, 2014)

FrogTim said:


> Only use RO for the CPs. Keep the sundews wet/sitting in 1/2''-1'' water. Keep the nepenthes moist but never let it sit in water like the sundews. Let it dry out a little more than the sundews but the soild should never be allowed to dry completely.
> 
> They both appreciate higher humidity and ocassional misting, but they will adapt to room temps/humidity just fine.
> 
> They also like a LOT of light. Strong light.


Thank you for the info. I'll be sure to come to you if I have any questions.

Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk


----------



## PoisonArrow (Apr 8, 2016)

Sweet setup, looks nice and organize. I want a frog room now, lol.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments. I don't have a frog room, more like a frog shelf.

A few tadpoles have 4 legs already but the tail is still the length of the body. Not sure how much longer until they start coming out of the water.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Finally out of the water! I have 4 that will hang around on the sides of the containers but they dive back down into the water if I mess with their cups. I just transferred them into the grow out tank.

Glad they stayed in their cups since I don't have lids on anything.


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Congrats! How are they doing in their grow out?


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

GandalfTheGrey said:


> Congrats! How are they doing in their grow out?


Thanks! Within 10 minutes of transferring them into 2oz cups in the grow out tank, 2 of the froglets got out of the water and started hopping around. When startled, they both hopped back to the cups and dove into the water. I thought that was interesting. 

I have another half dozen or so tadpoles with 4 legs that should be joining their siblings in the grow out tank soon.


----------



## Speg (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey, a quick question for you...

I've got a ton of eggs in my viv from the same type of frogs. Have you or anyone reading had experience just leaving the eggs to hatch/grow within the vivarium? I was considering going down that path.

Thanks!


----------



## GBR (Jun 7, 2013)

Speg said:


> Hey, a quick question for you...
> 
> I've got a ton of eggs in my viv from the same type of frogs. Have you or anyone reading had experience just leaving the eggs to hatch/grow within the vivarium? I was considering going down that path.
> 
> Thanks!


If you leave the eggs in the tank, the parents will care for them. But nature plays its' role and you'll get "survival of the fittest" type of situation. Where usually only 1 or 2 will become froglets. Hand rearing them gives them a better chance for all the eggs to eventually turn into froglets. But I would let the parents care for the eggs if this is their first spawn. It's fun to see the parents care for the egg/tads. I have a varadero tad that my pair are caring for. It's been a few months and the tad is going thru metamorphosis


----------

